# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Поддержка USB 3.0 первой появится в Linux

## ALEX(XX)

Операционные системы на базе ядра Linux станут первыми ОС с поддержкой интерфейса USB 3.0, пишет Neowin со ссылкой на блог работающей в Intel разработчицы Linux Сары Шарп (Sarah Sharp). Ей удалось включить эту поддержку в ядро Linux. Проект по включению USB 3.0 в Linux занял у Шарп полтора года. Поддержка USB 3.0 определенно будет работать в Ubuntu и дистрибутивах Red Hat. Ожидается, что драйвер для USB 3.0 будет включен в Linux в сентябре 2009 года и появится в ядре версии 2.6.31. Окончательные спецификации USB 3.0, позволяющей передавать данные со скоростью до пяти гигабит в секунду, появились в ноябре 2008 года. Соответствующие контроллеры должны появиться в течение 2009 года, а первые массовые устройства с поддержкой нового интерфейса - в 2010 году. 
Подробнее

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Сперва эти разъемы на материнских платах появится должны...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Сперва эти разъемы на материнских платах появится должны...


Ну, я думаю, с этим проблем не будет...

----------


## Kuzz

> Сперва эти разъемы на материнских платах появится должны...


Производители железа уже давно ждут.
Они то как раз готовы)) Просто пока никакой софт не будет поддерживать им нет смысла ставить 3.0

----------


## Aleksandra

Получается что Linux самая передовая ОС?

----------


## Kuzz

> Получается что Linux самая передовая ОС?


Одна из...  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Производители железа уже давно ждут.
> Они то как раз готовы)) Просто пока никакой софт не будет поддерживать им нет смысла ставить 3.0


+ 1

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Получается что Linux самая передовая ОС?


А ты думала Linux это халам-балам?  :Cheesy:

----------

